
See seven years of a Detroit neighborhood unfold - rmason
https://makeloveland.com/blog/see-seven-years-of-a-detroit-neighborhood-unfold
======
Camillo
The second-to-last plot (near the bottom right) goes from "occupied" to "no
structure", even though it seems to have no structure in both photos. Another
lot on Camden goes from red to blue even though it also remains unchanged in
the photo (no structure before and after).

~~~
tzs
I think it is only one photo. They are just changing the overlay. Note the
traffic in the streets and the parked cars--they are all the same before and
after.

------
squeakywheel
one of the best parcel mapping tools out there!

